# Trapped a Pregnant Female



## Rescue Red (Sep 13, 2012)

Started out with 5 Ferals (non aggressive, just super skittish)....have caught and spayed 2, which tamed within a few days and are in their forever homes and loving it. I have 3 more left. They are siblings and 8 months old. One of them was caught yesterday and she is very pregnant. Too pregnant to spay. She was trapped by a local TNR organization for me but they will not keep her. Now what? I do not have the support of my family in this and my hubby will not allow her in the house. I may be able to swing the garage. I have never cared for a pregnant animal before....also, I work 10 hours a day 7 days a week...would I need to be around a lot? Could I put her in a large crate and keep her there thru the rest of her pregnancy, birth, weaning, etc. I was told I need to remove the kittens by 4 weeks (my vet says 6) or they will be feral too. Is that cruel to keep her in a crate for all that time? Hoping someone with experience will help me. I really want to do the best thing. In the meantime we are consistently still trying to trap the other 2 cats (her brother and sister).


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you contact the local shelter, maybe they have someone that is willing to take her that they can get in contact with?

Your husband won't allow them in a spare room somewhere? Maybe once he sees kittens he'd change his mind?

If you can get her in the garage, as long as you give it some warmer places with blankets and as long as the garage door isn't opening every day (they'll escape) then I see no problem with it.

I'd suggest taking the kittens away at 5 weeks, the middle number.

The large cage option doesn't sound too good, especially when she'll be having who knows how many kittens in there with her. Kittens are very active and aren't going to hold up in a cage well all that time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She will need to be in a 4x4 or a 4x8 kennel. We zip lock two 4x4s together to make a 4x8. We zip lock peg board on the top. We put in cubes and beds. Line the bottom with rugs we can shake out daily. Mom is going to need special food and care. We can help you with info of what she needs. Some times young moms arent good moms. Keep an eye on the kittens.

Keep litter box near door so you can reach in to remove it and clean it daily. Can you enlist a cat loving friend to help with this. 10 hours is a long time to be away and not check on the mom.


----------



## RedRoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree with what Mitts and Tess said. We use a small spare bedroom for the pregnant ferals we trap. We also start handling the kittens at 4 ish weeks but don't take them away until they are weaned. We've always had super sociable kittens, and it seems to help the mom come around to humans as well. 

I'd also like to second that young moms aren't always good moms, we just had to take a whole litter after a young feral mom we trapped slowly was stopping them from nursing one by one (at 3 1/2 - 4 weeks old)

ETA: If I was closer I would take her, we have an opening starting on Thursday. Good luck with her!


----------

